# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  الموبايل الخاتم للأصابع فقط

## الحصن نيوز

*الحصن نيوز - قامت شركة شان تشين بتقديم نموذجاً لأصغر هاتف محمول في العالم فهو على هيئة خاتم يمكن ارتدائه حول الإصبع. وبهذا تكون حصلت على هاتف محمول وخاتم أنيق في الوقت ذاته. يعمل الهاتف عن طريق اللمس، حيث يمكنك التحكم من خلال لمس سطح الخاتم، أما بالنسبة لمكان الخرز فهي تعمل ككاميرا صغيرة وأداة لتسليط الضوء*
تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

